# Audi TT Mk1 reliability -- better stats



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

I wanted more up-to-date car reliability information that included actual repair rates. So in late 2005 I started getting people together to make this possible. TrueDelta now updates actual repair frequencies, not just dots, four times a year, to track cars closely as they age.
We've had excellent participation by Audi owners, with over 2,000 signed up. But not so many for the TT, so I'm grateful to this forum for permission to post this thread.
Participants simply report repairs the month after they occur on a one-page survey. When there are no repairs, they simply report an approximate odometer reading four times a year, at the end of each quarter.
To encourage participation, participants receive full access to all results, not just those for the TT, for free. I'll share results in this thread after each update.
For the details, and to sign up to help out:
Car reliability research


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Mk1 reliability -- better stats (mkaresh)*

so whats in it for me? i just supply info to you and i get to see that info?
whats the fee for i see on the site?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Mk1 reliability -- better stats (speed51133!)*

If you offered free membership for the people who signed up i'm in!!!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Reading comprehesnion > all of you.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Mk1 reliability -- better stats (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

The paid subscription option is there so people know what's in it for them if they help provide the data--they don't pay anything.
For every person who buys a subscription, over a hundred opt to participiate and pay nothing for the same access. Which is exactly as I intended.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Reading comprehesnion > all of you.

yea after i read the whole homepage i saw it! lol
Anyways, i'll donate information. I have owned 2 tt's now. so i can give ya loads of info.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Thanks, I appreciate it.
Hoping to have an initial stat for the 2001 in May. It's going to be tight, so even a few additional participants would be very helpful. By later this year we should be able to cover 2000 and 2002 as well--both are close to the minimum sample size.
Not yet signed up? Help get your year included:
Car reliability research


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i have owned 2 TT's aswell and had less then 1k in repairs among both.. when you dont count the normal maintenance.. most of that cost was from both having bad Oxygen sensors.. right after purchase.. and 1 having the dash cluster go out.. other then that.. been amazing vehicles..
I own a 2004 Z06 Vette and i spent more then 3x that in the shorter time i owned it then both TT's//


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Mk1 reliability -- better stats (mkaresh)*

Just enhanced the related repair history survey so that it can (optionally) be used as a personal car maintenance record. 
We might have an initial stat for the 2001 next month--currently we're a few responses short.
Help get your year included:
Car reliability research


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

We'll have a partial stat for the 2001 later this week.

Continue to need more participants to provide full results for all model years.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

We have an updated reliability stat for the TT based on owner experiences through March 31, 2010. With a reported frequency of 108 repair trips per 100 cars per year, the 2001 TT is about average. But the sample size is small, so this result might not be accurate.

Everyone who has been helping--thanks, I certainly appreciate it. We'll have further updates in August and November. With more participants, we could provide more precise results and cover all model years.

Audi TT reliability comparisons


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Hmmm sounds like a good idea to me. :thumbup:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

*I have 90.000 on a 2001 225 Quattro. Only things that I have had to replace: Maf, Temp sensor...*

Timing belt kit, and now oxegen sensors.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I tried to participate but my car wasn't eligible or on the choices


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

Neb said:


> I tried to participate but my car wasn't eligible or on the choices


Sorry I didn't see this and respond to it sooner.

What car do you have? The TT is in there. 

We continue to need more participants for the TT.

Car reliability research


----------

